# John Deere LA105 With 44" blower?



## sam langer (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a LA105 tractor and I'm looking at getting the 44" John Deere blower that fits on it. I have called around some John Deere dealerships / service places and they are all saying don't put it on. I'm just wondering if this is a money grab for them to sell me another tractor. Anybody have any experience with this tractor? Its a 1 cylinder 19.5hp John Deere gear drive tractor. Thanks in advance!!
Sam.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont know why they the dealers would say that..But if I were to guess, I suspect it's because they know the tractor probably cant handle it..its a very light-duty machine, about the most basic machine JD makes..It really isn't designed to handle anything more than mowing.

(nothing wrong with that of course!  but you have to know, and respect, the limits of the machine, otherwise you will quickly burn out the transmission.. or break something else.)

So yes, on the one hand, they probably do think you should upgrade the tractor if you want to use a snowblower!  in that sense, they are subtly suggesting you should buy something else if you want to use a snowblower..

On the other hand, they are probably right..if they are in fact honerable dealers, they are perhaps doing you a favor..they are trying to politely say "umm..you bought a light-duty riding mower, not a tractor, it cant really deal with a snowblower, even though JD technically says they make one to fit it"..

It's also possible those dealers dont carry the most basic models..so they "know" you bought it at Home Depot, and not from them.. (are they right? 

If you heard the same thing from two or three dealers, not just one, I suspect that is what they are trying to tell you..
(although if that is the case, they should should just come out and SAY that in plain english, and not be vague about it...but then again, if they
were that honest, then people might not believe them, and think they are lying just to sell them another tractor..it can be a catch-22 im sure.)

I could be wrong! that that's what makes the most sense to me..

Here is a discussion I found about the LA105 that supports my theory:
LA105 Gearbox Starting to Fail?

Scot


----------



## sam langer (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey Scott. Thanks for the reply. I happened to call 6 JD's around my area, None of which stock the LA105 or anything under the "X" series of tractor infact. I really don't see what is so harsh about putting the 44" Snowblower attachment onto the LA105. With the weight package, and the snowblower attachment on the tractor it will weight approx. an extra 200lbs. I'm not much of a tractor guy but would 200lbs affect it that much? Thanks!
Sam.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum sam. Scot knows what he is talking about. The weight isn't what's going to give you the grief, it's the work that a 44" wide blower has to do to move the tons of snow. Too much work - not enough ponies. 
JMHO
Good luck
Larry


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello sam, welcome to SBF!! i think by you using a snowblower on your jd you'll have the same transmission problems ass the guy on the jd board. also being a light duty tractor will the front axle handle an extra 200lbs


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Sam. Welcome toe SBF.
I believe what the dealers are telling you. Way too much stress for your lawn tractor.
My 2¢


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

La models are the lowest of the low. They are the "big box store models" You will find a lot of parts machines for these models as they are always failing with the transmission or engine. A true John Deere can only be bought at a dealership and they usually start with the x series and higher. 

Yes I believe you can put a snowblower on your lawnmower however added stress on the axles can cause them to fail. The 2 most likely fail points will be the transmission (which fails pretty quickly even with mowing) and the front axle. If you don't mind costly repairs its the way to go but if you want to get as much life as possible out of the mower I suggest just running it during the summer. I have seen L and La models with only 100 hours fail at the transmission so they can go pretty quickly in my opinion. When I was looking for a mower to pull stuff around I saw the la series and there problem and crossed them off my list. My only choice was getting an older series mower or a newer heavy duty model. Now the prices were not in my favor so I ended up with a John Deere 111. now its not the most heavy duty there is but it has a better track record than the newer cheep models.


----------



## sam langer (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the advise guys. Right now I'm probably going to bite the bullet and repair my old craftsman blower. It's been breaking sheer pins left and right all last season and the air intake isn't very good. What would you guys suggest if I were to buy a new snowblower for a medium to large driveway (120meters) and possibly some of my Neighbours driveways aswell. Up here in Kingston, Ontario we get quite a bit of lake effect snow. Sometimes wet, Sometimes over a foot. Thanks!!
Sam.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Not sure if you have mtd In your country but they are one you will want to stay away from. 

For your craftsman. Are the sheer pins oem as sometimes if you do not buy the wrong type they are to weak for your blower and break prematurely or maybe something is out of alignment in the front. Or it could just be to small for what you are asking it. 
The best blowers in my opinion are ariens, Toro, Honda, and Yahama (sp)


----------



## sam langer (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll have to look into the factory shear pins or some really heavy duty ones. I wasn't hitting any big rocks or anything they were just shearing real easy. If the mastercraft repair doesn't work out i'll be buying one of the Ariens blowers. They look really nice. Thanks for all the help guys, Really appreciate it.
Sam.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any chance you were over tightening the shear bolts?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Any chance you were over tightening the shear bolts?


Good thinking. Was wondering about that myself.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Any chance you were over tightening the shear bolts?





micah68kj said:


> Good thinking. Was wondering about that myself.


----------



## sam langer (Nov 29, 2013)

That could definitely be a possibility. That video is very imformative. Thanks =)


----------

